# Where is the thanked posts link?



## lovelexi (Sep 1, 2010)

I went to my profile to see who thanked me in posts but a link wasn't there. Is this just me? Is the link somewhere else? I hope the ability to see who has thanked my posts isnt gone forever. It was part of the joy of using the thanks button  I know..weird.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 3, 2010)

It's not just you, I do that too. I don't know what happened to it but I hope they bring it back.


----------



## dimopoulos (Sep 3, 2010)

I have to look into that ladies. Since I never knew that that feature existed I have to ask the developer of the modification to let me know what the deal is with this version.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Sep 6, 2010)

I used to do this too.
Thanks Nikos


----------



## cutenss (Sep 7, 2010)

Me too.  I used it to go back and response to someone who may have a question about my post.  I too would like it back


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Sep 7, 2010)

i miss checking my thanked posts too. that would be one of the first things i'd do when i'd visit the forum. ♥


----------



## MizAvalon (Sep 8, 2010)

Aww, I hope it comes back. That was one of my favorite features.


----------

